# I'm back... :)... Now a mummy :)...



## hawalkden

:wave: Hello :D. 

Sorry I've not been on in over a week. I've just got out of hospital. Last night. It was tea, bath and bed. 

I had my yellow bump..

which turned out to be a BLUE peanut :D:happydance::D. 

I'll be writing my birth story soon. When I get my thoughts and memory about it back :). 

He was born on Bonfire Day at 11.29am weighing a good size - 6lb 14oz :). Weight was on his side for him being a 35 weeker :)! 

We names him Isaac Ivor Hopson :). He didn't want to miss the Bonfire Celebrations. 

I came home last night but he is still in NICU. He went stright down there due to his breathing and blood sugar levels, then he got jaundice due to the graze from the forceps. He spent the whole week in there and at the moment he is now in a crib and just the feeding tube down him.

He just needs to finish a full bottle then he can come home for cuddles. 

I've missed BnB loads whilst I was in. 

hope everyone is well :).
 



Attached Files:







November 047.jpg
File size: 32.7 KB
Views: 123


----------



## Leopard

About time you got back to us :haha: congrtulations on your blue baby and glad things are working out!


----------



## diamondgem27

Congrats hun he is gorgeous, did u just go into labour naturally at 35 weeks? Hope he gets to come home for lots of cuddles soon x x


----------



## princess_bump

massive congratulations hon, he's utterly gorgeous! :blue: xx


----------



## StranjeGirl

congrats!!


----------



## aam310

He is so cute! Congrats!


----------



## k8y

hes lovely, well done.


----------



## hawalkden

*Leopard* &#8211; you missed me ;)! 

*Diamondgem27* &#8211; well I went in on the Friday 4th at 6.00 due to pre-eclampsia and my protein results being super high. Was called back in off the midwife just for a BP check but due to the results they gave me the steroid injection at 11pm and just in time before his arrival at 11.30am. 

My waters broke at 2.30am on their own and the planned 11am gel application wasn't needed ;).


----------



## Leopard

Damn right I missed you. I was only talking to OH this morning about how I wondered what had happened to you, and now we know :thumbup:


----------



## hawalkden

A few girls at work were due at the beginning of November and one this week and they still haven't had their babies. 

I think Isaac just wanted to jump the que :blush:. Hope he had a good night in NICU and taking more from the bottle :)!


----------



## K477uk

COngrats! He looks so cute!


----------



## mum2b2009

hes cute..congrats


----------



## Miss Duke

Awww huge congrats hon. Hope he continues to do well and gets home soon xx


----------



## ProudMum

aww congrats... you lil queue jumpers  xx


----------



## rani007

congratulations, Praying he makes a fast recovery and you get him home soon xx


----------



## AimeeM

Ahh what a cutie! Congrats, hope hes home soon =) xx


----------



## vintage67

Congratulations!


----------



## Sonyalouise

He is so cute congrats. Hope he is home soon for all the hugs and more


----------



## Kmx

congrats, hope he is home soon xx


----------



## Lilmiss1

Congratulations! Wondered where you went! Hope your lo gets strong and healthy to come home quick. X

Ps so cute!


----------



## fairykate

Congrats hun!!!! Glad it all went OK!! :) xx


----------



## Sarah24

Congrats!!!! Xxx


----------



## shellie

I noticed you hadn't been on! Congratulations, he's so cute isnt he and what a great picture, looks like he's proper smiling! I hope he gets out soon so you get to bring him home. xxx


----------



## mummy2anangel

awww wow. congratulations :D hope hes home soon with you both hes gorgeous xx


----------



## oox_tasha_xoo

Congrats hun! hope you can bring him home soon :hugs: x


----------



## lolly1709

Well done and congratulations x


----------



## lynnikins

congrats


----------



## 2RockinBoys

What a lovely picca of the little man, congratulations! :hugs:


----------



## fallenangel78

Congrats, he's gorgeous :)


----------



## Fruitymeli

congrats on you baby boy :)


----------



## MammyEvans20

Congratulations :) Hope your all doing well :)


----------



## hollyrose

congratulations!


----------



## Maman

wow, he looks just like you!!! well done hes lovely


----------



## ProudMum

Maman said:


> wow, he looks just like you!!! well done hes lovely

I was gonna say the same


----------



## TwilightAgain

Congratulations! He's beautiful :flower:


----------



## franny_k

Congrats! Hope your little man is back home with you both soon x


----------



## littlelady23

congratulations! x


----------



## ProudMum

Maybe I missed something somewhere, but were you due to give birth this early?
I remember reading about your on and off bleeding but nothing to suggest premature labour...

Not that its relevant now your little boy is here but I was just curious.


----------



## ChescaRose

Congratulations hun :flower: What a fantastic weight for 35 weeks! Hope you have him home with you soon xxx


----------



## babysmile

Congratulations !!! :)


----------

